# Avatar bioactive vivarium project



## Mantis Life (Apr 8, 2017)

My vivarium project inspired by the floating mountains in the movie, Avatar.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks good so far. Great project.


----------



## azblue (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy cow. That is amazing. One of the coolest vivs I've ever seen.


----------



## Mantis Life (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you! I can't wait to add the plants. I hope this inspires some of you to make a custom viv for your mantid ?


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow! that is amazing! Very creative!  Can't wait to see what it looks like when its done.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Apr 10, 2017)

SO COOL.  I love it.


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 11, 2017)

I cannot wait to see the next part!


----------



## River Dane (May 30, 2017)

Awesome! Two of my favorite things combined!


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 8, 2017)

This is so awesome!  I can't wait to see it all finished up!  

P.S. I _love _the movie Avatar!


----------

